# T-hug's Top Ten Games of 2014



## T-hug (Dec 19, 2014)

Now that 2014 is almost at an end, I thought I would share what are my Top 10 games from this year.
This isn't an official list and doesn't represent GBAtemp's GotY or any other of the staff's feelings. It also doesn't cover all platforms as I don't play all platforms, it is simply what I found to be the best of the many games I have played in 2014.
Without further ado, here is my Top 10 for 2014!

#10: Demon Gaze​


​


> _*What is it?*_
> _Demon Gaze_ is a First Person Dungeon Crawler with similarities to the _Etrian Odyssey_ series.





> _*What's so good about it?*_
> Demon Gaze mixes up the standard JRPG formula by allowing the player to equip and summon a variety of powerful demons that alter the way in which combat plays out. It also has multiple rows of enemies to battle during each encounter adding further depth to the gameplay. The story is good and the art is fantastic.
> A sequel is already in the works.


 *GBAtemp Review*


Spoiler: Screens




















[prebreak]Continue reading[/prebreak]
#9: Transistor​

 


> *What is it?*
> From the creators of the award winning _Bastion_, _Transistor_ is an isometric Strategy Action RPG.





> *What's so good about it?*
> Transistor made the player piece together it's story by themselves, subtlety dropping clues as to why protagonist _Red_ finds herself in the possession of a damaged talking greatsword. Beautiful visuals accompanied with a harrowing soundtrack really made the game into a unique experience.


 
 *GBAtemp Review*


Spoiler: Screens




















 
#8: Freedom Wars 


 


> _*What is it?*_
> _Freedom Wars_ is a 'hunting' Action RPG.





> _*What's so good about it?*_
> In Freedom Wars the player must work off a 1 million year prison sentence by battling huge titan-like _Abductors_. The usual hunting features are present but the addition of a hookshot type weapon and the ability to sever an enemies limbs stops the combat from getting stale.


 
 *GBAtemp Review*


Spoiler: Screens




















 
#7: Frozen Synapse Prime



 


> *What is it?*
> _Frozen Synapse Prime_ is a scifi turn based strategy and tactics game.


 


> *What's so good about it?*
> What made the game so good for me is there are no frills. It is strategy in its purest form with no bells and whistles and a killer multiplayer mode.


 
 *GBAtemp Review*


Spoiler: Screens




















 
#6: Final Fantasy X HD Remaster



 


> *What is it?*
> _Final Fantasy X HD Remaster_ is a HD re-release of the classic PS2 JRPG.


 


> *What's so good about it?*
> Much like what FFVII did for the PSX, FFX did for the PS2. Some loved it and some hated it, back in the sixth gen it split fans right down the middle. For me though it is the finest example of what a Final Fantasy game should be. Easily my favorite JRPG of all time, this definitive version of the game released in the first quarter of 2014 had to make my list!


 
 Reviews


Spoiler: Screens




















 
#5: Danganronpa: Trigger Happy Havoc






> *What is it?*
> _Danganronpa_ is a visual novel with investigative elements similar to the Phoenix Wright games.


 


> *What's so good about it?*
> I can't believe that this was a 2014 release! A thrilling journey of murder and mystery and a fine example of the visual novel genre. The already released *sequel* improves on the original game and _*Another Episode*_ is sure to be localized for 2015.


 
 *GBAtemp Review*


Spoiler: Screens




















#4: Never Alone






> *What is it?*
> _Never Alone_ is platform puzzler adventure game.


 


> *What's so good about it?*
> Never Alone is a charming tale of companionship with beautiful visuals and a unique cultural story from the Alaskan Native Community.


 
 *GBAtemp Review*


Spoiler: Screens




















 
#3: Velocity 2X



 


> *What is it?*
> _Velocity 2X_ is a mix of 2D puzzle shooter and action platformer.


 


> *What's so good about it?*
> Finely tuned fast action in both the ship and platforming sections makes Velocity a ton of fun to play and a huge improvement over the original game. Easy to play but hard to master, possibly the best indie game to come out of 2014.


 
 *GBAtemp Review*


Spoiler: Screens




















 
#2: Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor



​


> *What is it?*
> _Shadow of Mordor_ is an action adventure game with similarities to both the _Assassin's Creed_ & _Batman Arkham_ games.


 


> *What's so good about it?*
> An original story linked to the Middle Earth Lore, basically the _Nemesis System_ and the brutal combat made this game a winner.


 
 Reviews


Spoiler: Trailer







#1: Dragon Age Inquisition



 


> *What is it?*
> _Dragon Age Inquisition_ is an action RPG and is the third game in the Dragon Age series.


 


> _*What's so good about it?*_
> I had a really hard time choosing between this and Shadow of Mordor for my number 1 spot. After being disappointed with Dragon Age II, Inquisition wasn't even on my radar. Thanks in part to _Destiny_ being so lackluster, I took a chance on Inquisition and boy am I glad I did! The sheer scale of the game coupled with the gorgeous art direction and varied level design makes this my number 1 game of 2014. Dragon Age Inquisition sets a new standard for Western RPG world design and will be the new benchmark that I measure all future WRPGs by.


 
 Reviews


Spoiler: Trailer








So there we go! That is my personal list of my favorite games of 2014.
Did you play any of them? What is your own number 1 game of 2014?
Let us know in the comments and look out for an official GBAtemp Top 10 2014 poll coming soon!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 20, 2014)

You should add the systems the games are from.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Dec 20, 2014)

3DS fans are gonna rage. Let me microwave this popcorn, but I'm proud of being a Vita owner.


----------



## Flame (Dec 20, 2014)

no Wii U & 3DS games.. on GBATemp


T-hug it was nice knowing you... soon ghost of Christmas dead is going visit you...say hi to Biggie and 2pac to me when you see them......









RIP in peace T-Hug


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 20, 2014)

To be honest, I the only two 3DS games I cared about this whole year were ORAS and Persona Q. Bravely Default is fine but I honestly haven't touched that in months now. So yeah,  my list is almost the same.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 20, 2014)

Haven't played(and beat) much of 2014 games but the one i did were:

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F2nd
Atelier Escha & Logy: Alchemists of the Dusk Sky
Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes
Shovel Knight
OlliOlli

Don't regret spending time on these.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 20, 2014)

My top ten

Shovel Knight (3ds)

Pokemon Alpha ruby

A link between worlds 

Smash Bros 4

Bayontetta 2

NBA 2k15

Stick of truth

Kingdom hearts 2.5

Hyrule Warriors

And hero's of loot


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2014)

Flame said:


> *no Wii U & 3DS games*.. on GBATemp
> 
> 
> T-hug it was nice knowing you... soon ghost of Christmas dead is going visit you...say hi to Biggie and 2pac to me when you see them......
> ...



How can there be games of the year when said systems have no games?


----------



## mightymuffy (Dec 20, 2014)

Difficult to pick a GOTY for me, it's between 2:

Mario Kart 8
&
Forza Horizon 2

The whole house are gamers, and I've often got friends or family round... I suspect if this wasn't the case then MK8's limited single player would've made my decision far easier. Horizon 2 has set the bar for racers this gen, and has set it that high I'm not sure it'll get beaten either, THAT'S how good it is!

Other worthwhile mentions:

Smash Bros (Wii U, though the 3DS version was also rather decent), and Shadow of Mordor.... Destiny & Transistor were also very decent (though Transistor didn't reach the lofty heights of Bastion, so for me was a teeny bit disappointing)
Last of Us Remastered was glorious again, but I'm not including remakes as they don't count, which includes the similarly excellent Halo:MCC. As a driving game nut I also enjoyed The Crew (once you got past the piss poor story/plot) and DriveClub.

Roll on 2015 - already looking like there's some crackers on the way, with hopefully more to follow!


----------



## T-hug (Dec 21, 2014)

Flame said:


> no Wii U & 3DS games.. on GBATemp
> 
> 
> T-hug it was nice knowing you... soon ghost of Christmas dead is going visit you...say hi to Biggie and 2pac to me when you see them......
> ...



Well I don't play much 3DS as my son is always on it and I haven't bought a WiiU yet but intend to in 2015 (I'm currently saving for one). I'm sure you noticed that the site stopped being primarily Nintendo focused many years ago and we now cover all platforms 
I'm not going to put games in my top 10 that I haven't played though I imagine Bayonetta 2 would be in there somewhere if I had it as I loved the first game.
I've completed every game in this list and many of them to 100% for the platinum trophies.


----------



## CathyRina (Dec 21, 2014)

I missed out on many games this year but I really love Freedom Wars.
I also picked up FFX HD but I didn't like it. I suppose im the other half of the fanbase T-hug was talking about 
An other honorable mention would be Minecraft for PS Vita. I could never imagine how addictive that game is when you can play it anywhere.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 21, 2014)

I think DangaRonpa 1 and 2 should be put together.

I probably cross out Demon Gaze though, I prefer Etrian Odyssey more.


----------



## Vipera (Dec 21, 2014)

It's called "T-hug's Top Ten", not "GBATemp's Top Ten". I don't agree with this list at all, but I respect it. No rage is justified.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 21, 2014)

>No Dark Souls 2

I am very disappointed 

Obviously Dark Souls 2 is my top pick for GOTY, but I also enjoyed what I played of Dragon Age Inquisition and Far Cry 4. The former I've only played a couple hours of so far unfortunately, and the latter I put a good 10 or so hours into it and both are quite fun, pretty much what I expected from both.

Other than that I haven't really played too many 2014 games I guess  This year has pretty much been a billion hours of Dark Souls 1 and 2 for me 

EDIT: Oh, an CoD AW was actually not too bad either, enjoyed what I played of that. 

And Lords of the Fallen, it would've been such a nice game if it didn't crash every 5 minutes


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 21, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Haven't played(and beat) much of 2014 games but the one i did were:
> 
> Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance
> Hatsune Miku: Project DIVA F2nd
> ...


 

Is that the new metal gear game? How was it?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 21, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Is that the new metal gear game? How was it?


 

Fun and short.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice list. 

Hard to say to what degree I (dis)agree with it as I haven't played 'em (or can judge what you have played and didn't made the list), but I appreciate the effort.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have seriously never heard of half of those games and/or simply haven't played the other half, Seems like a great list though. I pretty much didn't play many different games this year but when I did there was only one game took my soul away from the others


----------



## Walker D (Dec 21, 2014)

I liked the list ...Will force me to check some new games


----------



## back25 (Dec 21, 2014)

I wonder if these fanboys would need to put up their favorite systems crap on first page so much if they actually had good games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't even think I played 10 games this year, at least new ones.


----------



## Issac (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice list! I haven't played any of those games, and I'm not that interested in most of them either haha  Not even sure which games I've played that are from 2014 to be honest.


----------



## anhminh (Dec 22, 2014)

With this many good game, the Vita have to be the console of the year.
Ok, time to throw away my 3DS and get a Vita.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 22, 2014)

anhminh said:


> With this many good game, the Vita have to be the console of the year.
> Ok, time to throw away my 3DS and get a Vita.


 

Are you nuts?!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

Jiehfeng said:


> Are you nuts?!


 
don't dare to derail him from the good path, you black shepherd 

all in all I have played several 2014 games even when I have an endless backlog from previous years, let's see(in no particular order):
Infamous Second Son
Danganronpa
Tales of Xillia 2
Project Diva F 2nd
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Mario Kart 8
Super Smash Bros 3DS/Wii U
Hyrule Warriors
Senran Kagura Shinovi Versus
Senran Kagura Bon Appetit
Shantae and The Pirate's Curse
Bayonetta 2
Pokemon Omega Ruby

I only listed the ones I finished or have played long enough.
from that lot my top 3 would be:
1- Tales of Xillia 2
2- Shantae and The Pirate's Curse
3- Kirby Triple Deluxe


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 22, 2014)

I listed my top 20 games of this year in this blog entry. Note that this is about games I've played this year, not about games that were released this year (for that, you'll have to wait a couple more years  ).


----------



## emigre (Dec 22, 2014)

Just posted to say Velocity 2x is a fucking fantastic gaem. Not releases are capable of providing a pure fun experience.


----------



## Deboog (Dec 27, 2014)

"Top Ten RPGs of 2014"


----------



## Arras (Dec 27, 2014)

If you like first person dungeon crawlers, I recommend checking out Legend of Grimrock 2. Varied environments (not just dungeons), tons and tons of secrets and things to find, some neat puzzles, hard, but not impossible combat. Note that combat is real time and you move around on the squares, unlike most JRPG dungeon crawlers (Etrian Odyssey-esque).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 27, 2014)

Arras said:


> If you like first person dungeon crawlers, I recommend checking out Legend of Grimrock 2. Varied environments (not just dungeons), tons and tons of secrets and things to find, some neat puzzles, hard, but not impossible combat. Note that combat is real time and you move around on the squares, unlike most JRPG dungeon crawlers (Etrian Odyssey-esque).


 
+1 to this. Legend of Grimrock 2 is amazingly fun.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 31, 2014)

Deboog said:


> "Top Ten RPGs of 2014"


3 of them are RPGs lol!


----------

